# Delayed ac startup



## JALEXED2 (Jul 13, 2009)

My ac does not startup for about 15 minutes after requesting ac at the thermostat.  Fan switch is on auto, switch is on cool, and temperature slider switch is down around 60 degrees when the house is about 80.   Sometimes the ac starts right up as i would expect.  Sometimes it delays about 15 minutes.

Do i have a thermostat on the way out?


----------



## CraigFL (Jul 13, 2009)

You need to determine where the problem is. Does the compressor outside start right away? Does the outside fan start right away? If it is the thermostat, you should be able to jumper two wires behind the thermostat to start the compressor right away...


----------



## onecrazyfoo4u (Jul 16, 2009)

Also be aware that most modern day thermo's have a delayed startup for about 5 minutes when the A/c has just been shut off.


----------



## JALEXED2 (Aug 1, 2009)

I checked the wiring and all was fine.  I replaced the thermostat with a 5/2 programmable thermostat and everything seems fine.  My orginal thermostat was the mercury bubble tube type so I didn't mind the upgrade.  $15 bucks on E-bay.  Thanks for your comments!


----------

